# DSi 1.4.3 is out!



## Sop (Jun 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most recent update:
> June 29, 2011.
> Nintendo DSi Menu Ver 1.4.3A
> This update provides behind-the-scenes improvements to system performance.



Thanks to Shadow on IRC for the news.

Confirmed flashcards working:

CycloDSi
R4iDSN 3DS
R4i Gold 3DS

Blocked Cards:

SuperCard DSTwo.
Acekard 2i
iPlayer


*CycloDSi will only work in DSi mode!*


----------



## VashTS (Jun 30, 2011)

im sure this blocks spongebob header from working. damn they are fast now.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 30, 2011)

Another DSi update?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or should I say, another DSi update that adds nothing?...


----------



## skystealer (Jun 30, 2011)

Update does nothing... Acekard2i not working after this update. Booo~.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This update provides behind-the-scenes improvements to system performance.





Spoiler: Translation




Lol we're gonna block your weak flashcards again fail at this miserably, and generally add nothing of any value whatsoever!



Fixed.

I don't have a DSi myself, but it seems like another dick move by Nintendo to release an update for anything that does nothing....oh wait!

Pity those that have flashcarts that no longer work on the new update.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 30, 2011)

You're kidding me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anybody else confirm?


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 30, 2011)

It's a good plan (blocking cards with updates and whatnot), but it has one fatal flaw, I can still use wi-fi in games without updating, not too much incentive to update.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were Nintendo, you wouldn't say the same thing.
If they didn't update their systems to block flashcards, then everyone could just use their flashcart.
By continuously blocking headers, it will narrow down the list of possible useable headers for flashcart's exploits.
Over time, they will all be used up and we will have to find a new way to get the flashcarts to load.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a pretty good move to me.  Don't really see how it's a dick move.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're probably only looking part of each perspective.

I'm not saying that the "Flashcard Blocking" part was a dick move.

It's a dick move because they claim it adds "behind-the-scenes improvements to system performance." when clearly it probably doesn't.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's so much a "dick move" as "a lie that no one really believes in the first place".


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought that they would stop giving a fuck bout the DSi once the 3DS came out?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 30, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thought that they would stop giving a fuck bout the DSi once the 3DS came out?


Maybe with the lite being phased out, they're focusing all their attention on the DSi. 

It still makes money so they definitely still care about it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thought that they would stop giving a fuck bout the DSi once the 3DS came out?



Probably not.

I certainly stopped giving even half that when I found out the DSi would lack the GBA Port. Not gonna give up my ****ing Boktai, hellz no!

I'm not even sure why they release updates either, the DSi+XL will die off as well just like the DS..Lite (Oh god I'm gonna cry again.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) did when the 3DS came out, when the 3DS drops in price to a reasonable amount.

Oh and I bet an awesome cookie that the supercard team releases an update to work with the new firmware by toomorow.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2011)

skystealer said:
			
		

> Update does nothing... Acekard2i not working after this update. Booo~.



So... that means it _DOES_ do something, right? It blocks the flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I haven't updated past 1.4.1, if I remember correctly, but it's good to be updated so I know not to update any time soon.


----------



## skystealer (Jun 30, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> skystealer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing but blocks flashcarts, I guess.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 30, 2011)

So has Nintendo ever came out with a reason as to WHY we should update? I mean, they don't bait us at all. They don't go "well you know, if you update your DSi, we'll give you this free app" or anything like that.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So has Nintendo ever came out with a reason as to WHY we should update? I mean, they don't bait us at all. They don't go "well you know, if you update your DSi, we'll give you this free app" or anything like that.


Cave Story is reason enough.

Either way, if it works I say they go for it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2011)

skystealer said:
			
		

> Nothing but blocks flashcarts, I guess.



Still does something.

They aren't forcing anyone to update, so you don't have to if you don't want to.
If you choose to, that's on you.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So... that means it _DOES_ do something, right? It blocks the flashcarts



Oh...wow...so it actually blocks them for once forgiviness please for doubting it...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again, I bet 5 awesome cookies that the SuperCard team has a fix by toomorow sometime.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Oh...wow...so it actually blocks them for once forgiviness please for doubting it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feel free to ridicule, but no one's forcing anyone to update.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2011)

Didn't the first post say the DSTwo was confirmed as working just a little while ago?



			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about those that already have Cave Story?
(But Cave Story 3DS is better anyway.)


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Frankly this is nothing but one big dick move.
"This update doesn't actually add anything, but if you like to use a flashcart, we'll punish you by not letting you BUY our DSiWare!"


----------



## Forstride (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> but it seems like another dick move by Nintendo to release an update for anything that does nothing....oh wait!


Yeah!  Shame on Nintendo for protecting their system from pirates!  What dicks!

Idiot.


----------



## Demonstryde (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one thing i could never get over was how flash carts ruined online fps for nds.. being a flashcart user i hated playing legit against someone with the name AK2i and hacking the frishizzile out of every online match...granted this would have blocked me also if i kept my dsi or continued to use in my 3ds but it solves the online gaming issue, and hopefully in he future they will learn how to improve online bans for cheating, if there were updates to block only cheats i would be 100% in favor.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Jun 30, 2011)

Another update?! Damn they're fast now!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Frankly this is nothing but one big dick move.
> "This update doesn't actually add anything, but if you like to use a flashcart, we'll punish you by not letting you BUY our DSiWare!"


Is there even any good DSiWare?
If there is, then chances are you would already have bought them anyway.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 30, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish there was a facepalm emoticon right now....I really can't seem to get my real point across to anyone.

I'm not speaking on the side of Pirates, and the fact that their Flashcards dont work now. Thats not the side I really care about.

I'm speaking per the fact that this is yet another update that does nothing significant, if anything at all, and is masked by a lie that it does improve performance. This is unacceptable, at least in my personal oppinion, as thats like Ubuntu releasing an update that changes nothing at all about the OS, but claiming that it halves boot time and makes you use half as much ram. It's just one big blatent lie, and to have people believe it is just more proof that Nintend of America has become abusive and uncaring to their original customer base.

Someone please confirm this for me, this update doesn't make your system any more efficient or faster, does it? I'm gonna feel smug if I'm right on this, and to be honest I suspect that I already am.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cave Story, Aura Aura Climber, Castle Defense, Shantae, Mario vs. Donkey Kong...


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thought that they would stop giving a fuck bout the DSi once the 3DS came out?



I think there's probably a multi-pronged approach to this.

1) By enabling more stuff on the DSi/3DS shop, they hope to encourage users to continually update in order to access such material

2) Psychologically this makes updating your handheld a 'routine' thing rather than something you do once a decade if that

3) With the current DSi strategy, they are relying on the selfish nature of the flashcart makers to use UNIQUE icons per cart. This effectively means that you burn several exploits for each update. It would be better if flashcart makers agreed upon which game will work for everyone so that you're not burning 5-10 icons for every firmware update.

4) This incurs an additional inconvenience for the 'hacking consumer'

5) This forces flashcart makers to have people on staff to at least try and update their product every time an update comes out. Before they were just copying something then just letting the units fly out the door as fast as they could assemble them.

6) Forces flashcart makers to waste money if they can't update their products and need to create a new 'line' to sell another product. If you update often enough, then even greedy flashcart makers that make you buy a new one after each update, actually start losing money due to wasted inventory and constant revisions.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jun 30, 2011)

Even though Team Supercard generally gets fixes out quickly, I have never updated my DSi since I bought it. I just see no reason to; they never give you any actual improvements, just more attempts at blocking flashcards. And since I don't buy any DSiWare anyway, there are literally no advantages to me updating my firmware.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying, and I think there should be a facepalm for someone calling something as trivial as that a "dick move".


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 30, 2011)

FFFFFF I have to send my XL in. Oh wait, this means I can laugh at all the retards who bought the cheap cards that no longer work. Oh SHI- they'll spam us for a fix. This isn't lulzy at all.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, has the M3i Zero even had a compatibility update for DSi 1.4.2 or the latest 3DS firmwares?
Can the cart be considered truly dead now? Good riddance if so.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 30, 2011)

Didn't Smiths say something about there only being a handful of DS games that can be spoofed? Maybe the N knows this and wants to force flashcard teams to run out of games they can use.

Another possibility is that this update was primarily intended for stabilizing the DSiWare transfer feature and the N said "What the hell" and threw in some AP for good measure.

so many possibilities . . .


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 30, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sort of on the wrong forum to be using that, aren't you?


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 30, 2011)

You know what I don't understand? In the whole holy hell of DSi updates, I've never seen the Action Replay DSi blocked. Although as far as I know, it spoofs a game just like any DSi flashcard. Why is this? Or am I dead wrong about the set ups of Flashcards and Action Replay DSi's?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 30, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> You know what I don't understand?* In the whole holy hell of DSi updates, I've never seen the Action Replay DSi blocked.* Although as far as I know, it spoofs a game just like any DSi flashcard. Why is this? Or am I dead wrong about the set ups of Flashcards and Action Replay DSi's?


Maybe Nintendo doesn't want to upset Gamestop, who sells ARdsi's


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised no one has copied it too.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> You know what I don't understand? In the whole holy hell of DSi updates, I've never seen the Action Replay DSi blocked. Although as far as I know, it spoofs a game just like any DSi flashcard. Why is this? Or am I dead wrong about the set ups of Flashcards and Action Replay DSi's?


Probably because it's sold retail.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead, they make their games block the ARDSi.
Example: Pokémon HG/SS, Pokémon B/W.
Both those games required an update of the ARDSi to work with it.

(Besides, the ARDSi doesn't let you run illegally downloaded NDS games.)


----------



## Another World (Jun 30, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Is there even any good DSiWare?
> If there is, then chances are you would already have bought them anyway.



thats the boat i'm in. i've already bought everything good and/or that interested me. there hasn't been anything worth grabbing for awhile.

-another world


----------



## Nicole Luyben (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn , nintendo move so fast and frequently these days, i wonder which flashcard will be the first to release the update.....


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicole Luyben said:
			
		

> Damn , nintendo move so fast and frequently these days, i wonder which flashcard will be the first to release the update.....


Technically CycloDSi, since it still works.
Their update for 1.4.3 technically was released ages ago.


----------



## Another World (Jun 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Didn't Smiths say something about there only being a handful of DS games that can be spoofed? Maybe the N knows this and wants to force flashcard teams to run out of games they can use.



there are only a handful. each time a team releases a new update which gets blocked we lost one rom we can use. most of the new cards use a different design. the bootloader icon is the 1st check, its basically checking to see if its a valid icon for that card. after that the firmware queries the card for some data. the older cards just spit back the data for that game sitting in the bootlaoder. the new cards can have the data spoofed. so when you update the new cards you only update the data it spits back and not the game/icon in the boot loader. once all the bootloader only methods are blocked those cards will be rather useless, i think. although i have been told that the acekard could be updated if the time ever comes (assuming the acekard teams allows certain devs to do it), so its possible that the handful of roms being fully exploited won't matter when it comes down to it.

it would be nice if the teams all worked together and agreed to just use 1 exploitable rom at a time and all waited to release their updates around the same time. but the community begs, bitches, and complains until their $12 flash kit does what it says it should on the box.

@Pingouin7: the way i understand it, the way the ievo save game exploit works, if nintendo blocked it they would have to block the my healthy cooking coach game carts from working as well.

-another world


----------



## RoMee (Jun 30, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Nicole Luyben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my guess is most flash cart will have a fix soon, but R4 clones (attention whores) will be in a hurry to announce it so they can update their website with "1st to break Nintendo v1.4.3" in flashing RED


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 30, 2011)

Good news:R4iDSN 3DS & R4iDS Gold 3DS can support 1.4.3 without any updating.


----------



## Nicole Luyben (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok ,Just get the news form R4ids.cn that  R4i gold 3DS  is working great on the new firmware DSi V1.43 ....confirmed video and official news will show on the official site in a moment !


----------



## Necron (Jun 30, 2011)

Good thing I never fell for the DSi.


----------



## Aielanor (Jun 30, 2011)

Confirmed: my r4i gold is still working XXD


----------



## Bowser-jr (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait, the CycloDS iEvolution will only work in DSi-mode and not DS-mode? How does that even work out; don't really understand...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 30, 2011)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> Wait, the CycloDS iEvolution will only work in DSi-mode and not DS-mode? How does that even work out; don't really understand...



The loader for DS mode was blocked, but the DSi loader was not. The iEvo requires a separate loader for DSi mode.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 30, 2011)

So am I right in saying sponge bob is working and chess master has been blocked?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats f*cking awesome. Nintendo is finally doing something to secure their systems. Doesn't change the fact that most flash carts will be working in a couple of days again though.


----------



## coolness (Jun 30, 2011)

shit happens, now lets wait for another Acekard 2i update -_-


----------



## Labatryth (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait, does this mean that every game icon exploit Nintendo blocks renders us unable to play the legit game card of that particular game? What if they're good games?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 30, 2011)

Labatryth said:
			
		

> Wait, does this mean that every game icon exploit Nintendo blocks renders us unable to play the legit game card of that particular game? What if they're good games?


Good games?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The spoofed games are usually garbage, but Nintendo still wouldn't block them.


----------



## hundshamer (Jun 30, 2011)

Does this mean the 3DS is soon to be updated, just like last time?


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 30, 2011)

They really want to kill Tak.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The EZ5i is blocked also.


----------



## Labatryth (Jun 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Labatryth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know dude. Chess Master sounds kind of intriguing. I'd like a sample.


----------



## Nicole Luyben (Jun 30, 2011)

hundshamer said:
			
		

> Does this mean the 3DS is soon to be updated, just like last time?




Nice guess ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   But dont want it happen, give us a breath , nintendo , since the last 3DS  2.1.0-3 update is only 3 or 4 weeks old ?


----------



## Nicole Luyben (Jun 30, 2011)

Well , R4i gold 3DS (www.r4ids.cn) official site released the news : 

[ Great News ] R4i Gold 3DS can support the newest DSi V1.4.3 Firmware successfully without any updating! (Jun.30,2011)

Please Note: So far,the other flashcards can not support the DSi V1.4.3 

Confirmed!


----------



## Labatryth (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahem. Was anyone else's eye caught by the Chess Master thing? Who's actually played it? Sorry to be a bit off topic, but seriously? Who has? What's it like?


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jun 30, 2011)

Sudokuhax is still safe provided you already have it installed, if anyone was curious. I went ahead and updated because I have an Original model to update my DSTwo on, and wanted to download The Lost Town from the DSiWare shop tomorrow morning anyways.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 30, 2011)

New firmware?

Oh well, I'm waiting for the flashcarts maker to offer some "behind-the-scene improvements" to their flashcarts, then I'll upgrade.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 30, 2011)

What is this in China?

1.4.4?


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Jun 30, 2011)

I updated my DSI XL to 1.4.2 the other day, only to find out my DS2 wont update on a DS lite T_T, not updating anything ever again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Except my 3ds


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

Saddamsdevil said:
			
		

> I updated my DSI XL to 1.4.2 the other day, only to find out my DS2 wont update on a DS lite T_T, not updating anything ever again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why did you update???


----------



## heartgold (Jun 30, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By update, do you mean the bootstrap in the AK2i or a new AK2i is needed?

Anyways why don't Nintendo just put a end to this and just patch up all those games so flashcart companies can't use them. There's only a handful too.


----------



## smf (Jun 30, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> [Anyways why don't Nintendo just put a end to this and just patch up all those games so flashcart companies can't use them. There's only a handful too.



Blocking all flash carts forever is bad because people who are only buying a dsi for free games would be put off buying the console in the first place. Making it annoying to run a flash cart is better for nintendo than not having flashcarts. Plus if there were no exploitable games then someone would be motivated into looking for other ways to do it, which could be potentially more damaging to Nintendo.

It could also be that they don't want to take the risk at blocking games without a test case, it's cheaper for Nintendo to wait for someone to create the header before they try to block it.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 30, 2011)

Isnt this too soon?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 30, 2011)

smf said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not bad; Nintendo doesn't want you to pirate games. If there ever was a way to stop piracy on the DS, nintendo will make more money from increased software sales.

It doesn't matter if they find another exploit, it can't be any worse than this.
.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you being serious?! Nintendo have the right to protect their hardware, y'know!


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jun 30, 2011)

Does this update include Debian?
I don't think so. No extras, just a piece of AP shit.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think someones sarcasm radar is a wee bit off today


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jun 30, 2011)

Sir_Voe said:
			
		

> Sudokuhax is still safe provided you already have it installed, if anyone was curious. I went ahead and updated because I have an Original model to update my DSTwo on, and wanted to download The Lost Town from the DSiWare shop tomorrow morning anyways.


Maybe someone can make a slot-1 booter via Sudokuhax


----------



## ProtoSphere (Jun 30, 2011)

Although I own a DSTWO myself, I'm personally all for Nintendo blocking flashcards since most people just buy them so that they can play pirated games. What Nintendo really need to do is follow in the footsteps of smartphone manufacturers and release an affordable SDK for the DSi/3DS, so that homebrew developers like myself can develop our games _and_ have a legit way to publish them.



			
				Marlonguppy said:
			
		

> Sir_Voe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not possible since access to SLOT-1 is disabled when a title is launched from the NAND.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jun 30, 2011)

ProtoSphere said:
			
		

> Although I own a DSTWO myself, I'm personally all for Nintendo blocking flashcards since most people just buy them so that they can play pirated games. What Nintendo really need to do is follow in the footsteps of smartphone manufacturers and release an affordable SDK for the DSi/3DS, so that homebrew developers like myself can develop our games _and_ have a legit way to publish them.


+1
I had a DSi with an Acekard 2i, but never actually played pirated games (only backups created by myself with an usb device thing)
But now you can't run any homebrew, so the piraters are 'bricking' it for others who don't play pirated games.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2011)

1.4.4C for china also lol

supercard team have just updated there DSi's and working on a update for today


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jun 30, 2011)

ProtoSphere said:
			
		

> Although I own a DSTWO myself, I'm personally all for Nintendo blocking flashcards since most people just buy them so that they can play pirated games. What Nintendo really need to do is follow in the footsteps of smartphone manufacturers and release an affordable SDK for the DSi/3DS, so that homebrew developers like myself can develop our games _and_ have a legit way to publish them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I forgot that for a moment.

Offtopic:
What I had seen yesterday was someone having an actual modified version of Apache(or someting else, didn't see it very well)(webserver) on his DSi, he just gave it a static IP and port-forwarded it. That's a low cost webserver, but it didn't had the php-extensions.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 30, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> 1.4.4C for china also lol
> 
> supercard team have just updated there DSi's and working on a update for today


Well isn't China fancy? Square numbers I see.

I assume Acekard is going to still test for four weeks?

(Note to all flamers, impatient people and especially AW: As you may or may not know I support the notion of testing an update before release AND waiting to kill two birds with one stone. I'm simply asking.)


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jun 30, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does China even have other numbers?
Is there a special sort of spyware on it to watch what other people do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Why not just a C behind the current numbers, just like U, E, and J?


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 30, 2011)

Marlonguppy said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mainly because ?? (that is not Google translated - that actually is the Chinese word for China) doesn't actually have Nintendo, _per se_, they have iQue.

iQue is basically what we have, with Chinese instead of Japanese in languages. Their consoles have special chips which display ~6000-7000 Chinese characters - something our consoles don't really need. Which is why they have a different firmware - this firmware supports the chip.


----------



## dicamarques (Jun 30, 2011)

Stupid ninty killed dsi since the 1.4 update when they added facebook to the dsi, its the only difference between the 1.2 version and the new version, they havent added anything new to the system, it's like 2 Hey lets launch a new update to block those things they call flashcarts".
It just annoys me i bought the dsi thinking there would be something fresh new but nooo just added send picture to facebook.









I'm really hoping that once its possible there will be a CFW for the dsi.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 30, 2011)

Nicole Luyben said:
			
		

> Well , R4i gold 3DS (www.r4ids.cn) official site released the news :
> 
> [ Great News ] R4i Gold 3DS can support the newest DSi V1.4.3 Firmware successfully without any updating! (Jun.30,2011)
> 
> ...



Oh so nice that they try to make people think that they are the only ones with working carts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic: Basically this is something that makes a lot of frustrated flashcart users, but if there is no need to update yet (unless you intend to buy DSiware like myself ;___, why bother?


-Qtis

Off Topic: Is there a way to buy DSiWare without buying the stupid, good for nothing Nintendo Points?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow this is fast.
Like anyone would be stupid enough to update for "behind the scenes performance boost"


----------



## nl255 (Jun 30, 2011)

The DSTwo fix is out, and it is just an EOS update (not a firmware flash).  Get it here http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-8913-1-1.html .


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> The DSTwo fix is out, and it is just an EOS update (not a firmware flash).  Get it here http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-8913-1-1.html .



we have our own thread

http://gbatemp.net/t299453-dstwo-1-4-3-upd...p;#entry3746625


----------



## Sop (Jun 30, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> Nicole Luyben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gift cards?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 30, 2011)

Labatryth said:
			
		

> Wait, does this mean that every game icon exploit Nintendo blocks renders us unable to play the legit game card of that particular game? What if they're good games?


I thought a hypothetical about that too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A five year old loves Danny Phantom, he downloads the update, and busts his DSi.


----------



## samethernet (Jun 30, 2011)

I Confirm that EZ-Flash VI
is *blocked* even with the internal firmware update which came out within less than 24 hours


----------



## NDS-Gear (Jun 30, 2011)

This update seems a little bit redundant, but perhaps (just one idea) it could make sense?

Nintendo released the 1.4.2 and the 2.0.0.2 updates so that online stuff could be transferrable from the DSi to the 3DS.

The 2.1.0.3 patch was released quickly because the 2.0.0.2 patch had problems. Is it possible that because of what they changed in the 2.1.0.3 patch, the 1.4.3 patch needed to be released to maintain whatever compatibility they intended?

I somewhat doubt the above is true, by the way - but if it is, that might hopefully explain the two patches coming out so shortly after each other, and hopefully it also means there won't be any more for a while.


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 30, 2011)

DStwoi already has update for 1.4.3 and is running.


----------



## solofrags (Jun 30, 2011)

it was said that the method had not been cracked dsi but why then there is a linker cyclo dsi?


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 30, 2011)

Labatryth said:
			
		

> Wait, does this mean that every game icon exploit Nintendo blocks renders us unable to play the legit game card of that particular game? What if they're good games?



What? No. The firmware only checks for exploited games, Say Mariokart was used and Nintendo blocked it, it'd probably do so by detecting is Mariokart is doing something it shouldn't during the loading process. As the real game wouldn't then it would be allowed to load, whereas if anything sneaky was going one, it would be blocked.

I still find it weird that they block individual carts each time, rather than a blanket 'if the cart is doing something sneaky then block it' rendering all flash carts useless for all time.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 30, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Labatryth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they could do that, then the method would leak and their security (along with the PS3, PS Vita, 3DS, all your bank accounts, etc) would be totally shot.  I take it you have never heard of the halting problem before.  If you haven't, then all they would have to do is prove that P=NP (i.e. computatonally "hard" problems are the same as computationally "easy" problems) and then use that proof to develop their "detect anything sneaky" scanner.  Not to mention winning several million bucks as part of the Millennium (math) Prize.


----------



## ProtoSphere (Jun 30, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Labatryth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The system menu can't tell if a card is "doing something sneaky" since both CPUs are reset (therefore unloading the menu) once a game is loaded. All they can really do at the system menu is look at the contents of the card or compare it to a hash.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2011)

syfyTy said:
			
		

> DStwoi already has update for 1.4.3 and is running.


You forgot to post the link, but anyway - here's the thread that mentions it

Can't confirm this, as I'm in work ATM


----------



## nitrozz (Jun 30, 2011)

ievo !!!??

fu** im they dont have solution for 3DS last firm ....







dstwo: i cant believe. no patch


----------



## rezen (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice. The old R4i Gold (r4ids.cn) cards need an update again. Doesn't work on v1.4.3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can only hope that they ask the YWG for his assistance again.

Hmmm, just update and spend some money at the DSi Shop - there's loads of great titles there! Currently going through Starship Patrol and trying more Art Style: Boxlife as well. Art Style: Intersect is top notch as well as Aura-Aura Climber.

They really should put out a DSi Shop compilation cartridge... but I guess no one would bother buying it.


----------



## siamese (Jun 30, 2011)

DSTwo works on 1.4.3, so it isn´t blocked. Any chance of updating the very first post?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 30, 2011)

DSTWO works after this update


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jun 30, 2011)

A DSOne is blocked... but I am leaving for the Dominican Republic tomorrow!


----------



## nitrozz (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank to all god we have dstwo


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 30, 2011)

@Mbmax
They waited until the EZ-Team released thier update to 1.4.2 then killed everything with the 1.43.

Not suprised at the update so soon after 1.4.2.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 30, 2011)

dammit..I was thinking about Inchworm Animation


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 30, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thought that they would stop giving a fuck bout the DSi once the 3DS came out?



There are still games being released for it. They'll only stop updating the DSi when companies stop releasing games for it (which may never happen given how the DS is as successful as the PS2 and we know that still sells tens of thousands every week).


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Jun 30, 2011)

It's funny - Nintendo admires Sony's wonderful attempts at blocking piracy SOO MUCH, that they are going the same route.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is definitely going to stop the people who use flashcards, because the majority of them have no idea how one works, or how to patch theirs. It all makes perfect sense! A very good time and effort spent, which couldn't be spent any better.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 30, 2011)

Well with bone headed decisions like this one:
http://www.facebook.com/Nintendo/posts/126089684142160

How can you not turn to pirating something so you can play it in a country that will never get a certain game.

If you don't know what the 3 games are:
Xenoblade
The Last Story
Pandora's Tower



This post is off topic. don't waste your time replying to it.


----------



## doyama (Jun 30, 2011)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> Well with bone headed decisions like this one:
> http://www.facebook.com/Nintendo/posts/126089684142160
> 
> How can you not turn to pirating something so you can play it in a country that will never get a certain game.
> ...



A translation effort for such games would be a massive undertaking. You need to justify the cost of this undertaking vs how much money you would make selling the game in foreign markets. Obviously the markets for these games would be quite limited, so you do the numbers and conclude it is not a good business decision to do so.

You're simply justifying your piracy with a non-sequitor.


----------



## Kayot (Jun 30, 2011)

With how Sony lags in sales and makes enemies on a daily basis, I don't think anyone should follow their business model.

I think this is more like Microsoft's strategy of, "We'll try to stop you but we won't really go out of our way to do something that could be both costly and ineffective and you might see as a challenge and not just us protecting our system or IP."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 30, 2011)

Kayot said:
			
		

> With how Sony lags in sales and makes enemies on a daily basis, I don't think anyone should follow their business model.
> 
> I think this is more like Microsoft's strategy of, "We'll try to stop you but we won't really go out of our way to do something that could be both costly and ineffective and you might see as a challenge and not just us protecting our system or IP."



It's not like Microsoft BANS you from Xbox Live and basically forces you to buy a new console if you want to play Xbox Live games again? Also, it's not like Nintendo has been updating their systems (Wii at least) to stop backup loading before there were any issues with Sony's consoles (meaning hacking and piracy).

There's nothing wrong with a company combating piracy or any device that can allow piracy. If you pirate games you have to live with some of the minor roadblocks that come with it.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Jun 30, 2011)

DSTWO fix has been released.

Dont know if you guys already know this


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

richardsito said:
			
		

> DSTWO fix has been released.
> 
> Dont know if you guys already know this


It has been posted numerous times in this thread.


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Jun 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> richardsito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess posting it one more time doesn't hurt


----------



## kashiboy (Jun 30, 2011)

can somebody find out if R4i SDHC v1.4.1 works on the new version


----------



## eggsample (Jun 30, 2011)

kashiboy said:
			
		

> can somebody find out if R4i SDHC v1.4.1 works on the new version


If R4i 1.4.1 update was necessary to work with DSi 1.4.2
so R4i 1.4.1 it can not work until you update r4i to 1.4.3


----------



## Qtis (Jun 30, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> how_do_i_do_that said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except if some of those games were already translated for the EU market. Don't live in the US, but still I consider it a bit odd that they don't bother to make the release international..

Wondering actually when the iEvo will be updated for the newest 3DS update (for DS mode) and this update (for DS mode). Well at least I have other consoles to keep me occupied. :3


-Qtis


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there will always be usable headers,always


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 30, 2011)

It would be nice if someone made them "put their money in their mouth" and demonstrate HOW these updates actually improve performance and stability.

Hell, we all know that such writing is basically code for "blocking ur shit", but I think it'd be interesting to see them back up their claims with some kind of benchmark of performance before and after said updates.


----------



## belmont (Jun 30, 2011)

Can somebody confirm if Action Replay DSi works in the new FW?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## adgloride (Jun 30, 2011)

Not sure how this all works, I'm guessing Nintendo actually block the game ID and the cartridge won't boot.  The game ID is then altered when you update to the latest firmware and it works again.  All Nintendo do on the next update is change the game ID again.  Why not release software that will generate a random game ID and build the firmware to flash to the cartridge.  Then Nintendo will have a harder time blocking it.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

adgloride said:
			
		

> Not sure how this all works, I'm guessing Nintendo actually block the game ID and the cartridge won't boot.  The game ID is then altered when you update to the latest firmware and it works again.  All Nintendo do on the next update is change the game ID again.  Why not release software that will generate a random game ID and build the firmware to flash to the cartridge.  Then Nintendo will have a harder time blocking it.


There is the chance that they may turn to harsher methods if that happens.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 30, 2011)

tom10122 said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> there will always be usable headers,always



Actually no. There might not be that many left after all means are tested. Not every game works AFAIK and thus may end up making quite a bit of problems with some carts.


-Qtis


----------



## kenpachi (Jun 30, 2011)

So if they blocked the alex stormrider from working on the acekard a long time ago, why was supercard ds two able to use it again with their 1.4.2 update??? are you people sure that these explaoitable games can't be manupulated multiple times to keep working? seems like alex stormrider was.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2011)

kenpachi said:
			
		

> So if they blocked the alex stormrider from working on the acekard a long time ago, why was supercard ds two able to use it again with their 1.4.2 update??? are you people sure that these explaoitable games can't be manupulated multiple times to keep working? seems like alex stormrider was.


Supercard Team doesn't even make you flash a new firmware.
It only makes you switch over a file on the microSD and it works again.


----------



## kenpachi (Jun 30, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> kenpachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the supercard method will work forever? Well then what are we bitching about? everyone just buy a supercard and be done with it right? or the other manufactures can release a new hardware revision that uses the same method? I mean, really, who can't afford 10-40 bucks for a new cart? You'd spend that one a single aaa game at the store.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jul 1, 2011)

good freakin greif i havent updated my dsi since 1.4.1, i still dont have a reason to im now going to have to wait to update my flashcarts to support this version i wonder what next game header the teams are going to use


----------



## David_MKD (Jul 1, 2011)

can anyone confirm does R4i SDHC 1.4 flashed to v1.4.2 works on this FW?


----------



## Another World (Jul 1, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I still find it weird that they block individual carts each time, rather than a blanket 'if the cart is doing something sneaky then block it' rendering all flash carts useless for all time.



my theory is that they are stringing along the pirates and homebrew users. by blocking a few at a time and by not attempting to block the way the 1st generation of flash kits work, it keeps people in our community buying the hardware. the longer they string us along the more hardware sales they have.

-another world


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 1, 2011)

kenpachi said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that.
When you change the files for EOS to make it work for the newest firmware, it just changes the exploit for that game header.
Eventually they'll run out of exploits for that game and will have to find another.


----------



## huangyu (Jul 1, 2011)

Quote from acekard site

Please do not update your DSi to 1.4.3

Please do not update your DSi to 1.4.3 until we release update file for Ak2i. Thank you.


looks like we need to wait a longer time Again !


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 1, 2011)

It doesn't say the update will take a year.
It simply warns people not to update until they release their fix.


----------



## Krestent (Jul 1, 2011)

Notice a pattern?  


			
				DSi System Update 1.4.3 said:
			
		

> This update provides behind-the-scenes improvements to system performance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 1, 2011)

tom10122 said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi(XL) and the 3DS have (AFAIK) 2 different checks (by which I mean there are 2 checks for each system, not the DSi having one and the 3DS having another). The first is for the header - if it passes it moves onto the next check. The next check queries the cart for information and a real legit cart of Danny Phantom or Star Wars or Alex Rider or Tak or whatever responds with the correct data, from the correct location. First generation flashcarts such as the Acekard cannot do this - they rely on an exploit to make the DSi "think" they have the correct data or something like that, whereas second generation flashcarts such as the Supercard use software response compared to 1st Gen's hardware response - they fake a header and respond with the correct information regardless.


----------



## perkele (Jul 1, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> By continuously blocking headers, it will narrow down the list of possible useable headers for flashcart's exploits.
> Over time, they will all be used up and we will have to find a new way to get the flashcarts to load.


If they release an update every day, it'll take about 15 years to use up all known headers.

Also I wonder how much flashcard sellers are charging their customers to upgrade their flashcard for them.
Nintendo is helping them make money.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 1, 2011)

perkele said:
			
		

> If they release an update every day, it'll take about 15 years to use up all known headers.
> 
> Also I wonder how much flashcard sellers are charging their customers to upgrade their flashcard for them.
> Nintendo is helping them make money.


Not all headers are usable...actually most aren't usable. So it's a lot shorter than 15 years...a lot shorter.


----------



## Another World (Jul 1, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> I doubt that.
> When you change the files for EOS to make it work for the newest firmware, it just changes the exploit for that game header.
> Eventually they'll run out of exploits for that game and will have to find another.



one of the teams told me directly that the scds2 uses the new method. the file itself doesn't matter, as it is a valid icon so it passes check 1. for check 2 the system queries the game cart for data. the developers simply find out what new data its asking for and update their response system. after both checks pass the firmware layer can be booted. 

in theory it should work forever or at least until nintendo stops supporting the dsi.

-another world


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 1, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, let me confirm - software response is _un_blockable?


----------



## Another World (Jul 1, 2011)

i've had the programmers of two different teams tell me that they can continue to update what data the card responds with forever.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 1, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> i've had the programmers of two different teams tell me that* they can continue to update what data the card responds with forever.*


You mean basically up to the point that an entire ROM is included in the DStwo firmware to pass every possible check?
Kind of like the iEVO?


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 1, 2011)

Interesting. Very, very interesting.

So theoretically 1st gen carts like the Acekard could update their bootloaders to function through software response?


----------



## Another World (Jul 1, 2011)

no, its much more simple then that.

check 1: see if the icon for the game is in the white list
check 2: query that game for data
...old flash kits respond with specific data
...new kits respond with any data (always the data being queried as long as the response file is updated)

the old kits would pass check 1 and then respond with the data for check 2. but as soon as nintendo blocked that specific check or that icon and that specific data (from how i understand it), the kit would need a new bootloader flash (new icon, new data to respond with). new kits the icon always passes and the data matched with it can be anything because the team can update just that part.

this is why on most "generation-2" flash kits we only need to update part of the file and not the entire bootloader (icon and all).

does that make more sense? 

i really don't know the exact specifics. when i ask about it i always get general responses. i think the teams don't want to give away to much information.

-another world


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 1, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> no, its much more simple then that.
> 
> check 1: see if the icon for the game is in the white list
> check 2: query that game for data
> ...


Theoretically Nintendo could abruptly change the code to something completely different - or maybe something along the lines of what happened with DirecTV - and the software response would no longer function, no?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 1, 2011)

saffjhkj said:
			
		

> [????='machomuu“??=”???????????04:05 AM'?= '3746084']
> [????='??“?= '3746082'??=”2011?6?29??11:04 PM'] [????='machomuu“?= '3746075'??=”2011?6?29??09:00 PM'] [????='??“?= '3746068'??=”2011?6?29????10:57'] [??]??????????????????[/ QUOTE]
> 
> [??] [?????]
> ...


Don't be a troll.


----------



## petspeed (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it possible to block updates like on the Wii (Priiloader and modchips) so that the kids don't update the DSi before the flashcart is updated?


----------



## Snailface (Jul 1, 2011)

petspeed said:
			
		

> Is it possible to block updates like on the Wii (Priiloader and modchips) so that the kids don't update the DSi before the flashcart is updated?


Yes, enable parental controls on the DSi (say no to to all the irrelevant options), then erase all connection settings data in the system settings--> internet menu. Your kids will have to input your pin to add a new connection and connect. They're essentially blocked from the DSi's internet access so they can't update it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 1, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> no, its much more simple then that.
> 
> check 1: see if the icon for the game is in the white list
> check 2: query that game for data
> ...



lol made sense first time

very clever

so how the the Ievo boot DSi mode?
is it possible that other flashcards currently could use this method?


----------



## haddad (Jul 1, 2011)

*Current working and non-working flashcards list!*

Not working:
- Pandora 3DS
- iEdge
- TTDSi
- M3i Zero
- Supercard DS2
- Acekard 2i
- iPlayer
- Amazekard

Working:
- iSmart MM (with fix)
- CycloDS iEvo (DSi-Mode only)
- R4iDSN 3DS
- R4i Gold 3DS

Note: I still have about 8 flashcards to test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant do it now, ill do it later tonight


----------



## RoMee (Jul 1, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> *Current working and non-working flashcards list!*
> 
> Not working:
> - Pandora 3DS
> ...



dstwo is working
http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-8913-1-1.html


----------



## impizkit (Jul 1, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> dstwo is working



Isnt that usually a given.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 1, 2011)

header destruction is not a threat there are over 5000 ds games so we have 5000 bootsraps we can use


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> header destruction is not a threat there are over 5000 ds games so we have 5000 bootsraps we can use


nope.avi

There is a limited amount of games that can be used.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 1, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well sorry
does a list exist
prolly not or ninty will ban them all


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 2, 2011)

When wil we expect the ttdsi to update? My sis uses it and she updated her dsi lol


----------



## M3RK (Jul 2, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> When wil we expect the ttdsi to update? My sis uses it and she updated her dsi lol



id say at least a month if not longer ,they only just cracked the 1.42 update  and they were one of the last to do so......i may be wrong but just a hunch.supercard dstwo are the fastest in the game right now


----------



## gamebreak (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't worry about supercard DSTWO, they will update soon.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 3, 2011)

gamebreak said:
			
		

> I don't worry about supercard DSTWO, they will update soon.


They already did.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 3, 2011)

hope fuckin' acekard 2i will update soon..imma be pissed if eventually they run out of fucking games to use.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> gamebreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too fast for him I guess, maybe the AK2i is better card for him.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jul 3, 2011)

Im glad that SC team was fast at a bypass for the DS2


----------



## Lily (Jul 3, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> - R4iDSN 3DS
> - R4i Gold 3DS



I'm not seeing any mention of the R4i Gold regular (non 3DS) version. Can someone who has already bumped up to 1.4.3 try for me?


----------



## rezen (Jul 4, 2011)

I can confirm that the R4i Gold (Non 3DS version) doesn't work on v1.4.3E.

Does anyone know if we are going to get another update for this card?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2011)

*removed*


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)

So does all this do is stop flashcarts? I've heard something about the 3DS transfer bricking DSi's, does this fix that?


----------



## steveo1978 (Jul 4, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nope it does not work.


----------



## tranfeer (Jul 4, 2011)

rezen said:
			
		

> I can confirm that the R4i Gold (Non 3DS version) doesn't work on v1.4.3E.
> 
> Does anyone know if we are going to get another update for this card?



Just pay attention to the news released by www.r4ids.cn


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking at this thread: http://www.acekard.com/bbs/viewthread.php?...%3D1&page=5

Moderator lightakejerry  thinks that an update for 1.4.3 will be released this week.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hopefully this update will finally give some love for those of us with HW44 Ak2i's...


----------



## spoonmanx (Jul 7, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> So does all this do is stop flashcarts? I've heard something about the 3DS transfer bricking DSi's, does this fix that?



Is this true? 

I just bought a DSi (I already own a 3DS.. yeah I know...)
Also, it seems like you can't even have a DSiWare game/app you bought on more than one of your systems
at a time (IE: when you transfer it to another DSi/3DS, it deletes it on the transferee system). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So Nintendo expects me to buy the same game multiple times to have it on my 3DS & DSi. 

I guess I've gotten used to Sony's 5 PSN account activation deals.. I just realized this is sort of OT.


----------



## David_MKD (Jul 7, 2011)

R4i v1.6 (green one) - Not working

R4i-SDHC v1.4, 1.4.1, 1.4.2 label NOT working

tested by me


----------



## pigonthetree (Jul 8, 2011)

gtmtnbiker said:
			
		

> Looking at this thread: http://www.acekard.com/bbs/viewthread.php?...%3D1&page=5
> 
> Moderator lightakejerry  thinks that an update for 1.4.3 will be released this week.





I think it is not ture, but wait for the good news...


----------



## manueld64 (Jul 8, 2011)

r4i3d carts are working, the website for that cart has firmware upgrade posted on their site. looks like it switches game id to a spongebob one haha

http://www.r4i3d.com/download/fwupdate_for_3DSV3_R4i3D.zip

that is the download link from their website

http://www.r4i3d.com/index.htm?l=en_US


----------



## chunk lee (Jul 8, 2011)

r4infinity already released update for 1.4.3 today:

http://r4infinity.com/

upgrade card always.


----------



## M3RK (Jul 8, 2011)

chunk lee said:
			
		

> r4infinity already released update for 1.4.3 today:
> 
> http://r4infinity.com/
> 
> upgrade card always.



R4 fakefinity more like how many fakes of r4 can there be and more to the point who actually owns one! never heard of this cart


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow? the DSI mode of iEvo is making it stay working for a bunch of updates already, actually looks nice to me then? hmm. might get one later, as i already have an EZvi and a SCDS2


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 8, 2011)

So, CycloDS iEVO runs in DSi Mode, will non-DSi enhanced games work?


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 8, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> So, CycloDS iEVO runs in DSi Mode, will non-DSi enhanced games work?


I don't have one, personally, but I'm going to err on the side of caution and believe that's a "no." It'd be like running an old DOS game on a modern system - many of those games were programmed to run very specifically at a certain clock rate, and thus would try to run _too fast_ on a modern, multi-GHz chip. I believe it'd be the same issue with non-DSi-aware games (or dumps of such games) trying to run in DSi mode.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Jul 8, 2011)

pigonthetree said:
			
		

> gtmtnbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thread has a new update that he's expecting the patch early next week.


----------



## chunk lee (Jul 9, 2011)

M3RK said:
			
		

> chunk lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




for r4infinity,we have sold this card for almost one year,it's very popular in mexico,the price is very competitive comparing to other cards and the update for r4infinity is also very fast.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 9, 2011)

chunk lee said:
			
		

> for r4infinity,we have sold this card for almost one year,it's very popular in mexico,the price is very competitive comparing to other cards and the update for r4infinity is also very fast.



it's a cheap knock off dude.
it's trash

I wouldn't recommend that cart to people I hate


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 9, 2011)

rezen said:
			
		

> I can confirm that the R4i Gold (Non 3DS version) doesn't work on v1.4.3E.
> 
> Does anyone know if we are going to get another update for this card?


This gets confusing. I have a card without the 3DS label it works fine with 1.4.3. There are two firmware updates, one has the chessmaster icon and one has the spongebob icon. The Spongebob update seems to work fine on my non 3DS labelled gold.


----------



## M3RK (Jul 9, 2011)

chunk lee said:
			
		

> M3RK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i take it you work for the r4infinity team....keep plugging your clone trash cart mate it will never match up to supercard and acekard


----------



## spoonmanx (Jul 10, 2011)

So when Nintendo bans the flashcart ID are they making it so the real carts with the same ID will
not work on a DSi/3DS as well. Or are they just banning the ID+ checksum of a flashcart?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 10, 2011)

nothing for acekard yet?


----------



## Lily (Jul 10, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> rezen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My R4i Gold (www.r4ids.cn) has "Alex Rider, Stormbreaker, THQ" as its icon. :|


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 10, 2011)

Well. Why is "1.6" written at the box? That might be a reason why this card is "neglected"...


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 10, 2011)

georgelathouwers said:
			
		

> Maybe we have neglected R4iTT card puple/black from www.r4itt.net, this website is also very active in every Firmware update.
> 
> Users can check their update response, no slower than others, sometimes faster than major flashcarts.
> 
> ...


They have stolen code from ez team. The ingame menu (SR/RTS/RTG mode) isn't their creation.
I hate them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please, don't advertise this shit.


----------



## sevenisyellow (Jul 10, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> rezen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an R4i 3DS (r4idsn.com) and I've tried updates both from their site and filetrip, and no matter how I do it, I always get the Chessmaster icon and it doesn't work on my DSi 1.4.3.
Pretty much everyone who is getting it working seems to have the Spongebob icon, but I can't get it to be anything but Chessmaster.

According to the r4idsn site, it is a proper 3DS one, because it used to have Meet the Robinsons as the icon. The update says it works and everything, but it doesn't. Help!!


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 10, 2011)

sevenisyellow said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's indeed a problem.

They are advertising their cards as "working", but it only works with Spongebob. And Spongebob is not available anymore from their site. 

Something needs to be done soon with our beloved R4 Gold / R4iDSN family. They are always causing truble with their stuff... --


----------



## tranfeer (Jul 11, 2011)

If you have any questions about R4iDSN 3DS(r4idsn.com), just send mails to [email protected] to get technical support.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 11, 2011)

georgelathouwers said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And do you think this gives them the right to steal code from other teams and claim it's their creation ?

@all : don't buy this shit. Prefers flashcarts from real teams.


----------



## my3colorball (Jul 12, 2011)

georgelathouwers said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



georgelathouwers:
How do you think this way?
r4itt did not stole codes from EZVi but r4itt just stoled the binary file from ezvi just the same as that AK3 stoled akaio from ak2i.
If ezvi realizes it and encrypt the binary image, r4itt can not update its kernel any longer.
Is there a reason for users to choose this notorious card?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2011)

my3colorball said:
			
		

> georgelathouwers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ingame menu is from the EZ5i, i'm sure they used their code. 
And if you wish to use their in game guide feature, you will have to run the ez team tool to create .wlk guides. Another proof.

@georgelathouwers : there is nothing to do with big N in this story. 
This team uses several code from several teams in their kernel (dstt, ez, ak). They even use homebrews code that they've renamed (example svsip is named skype).
Their coder is only good to assemble in a giant patchwork some code he has stole .
I don't call that a team, just scammers. They want to make easy money without doing much work.

And if you search a little more you will see how much flashcarts they have released based on this hardware and kernel.
And how much flashcarts they dropped the support on it.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 12, 2011)

These updates are coming thick and fast...


----------



## spoonmanx (Jul 12, 2011)

Still no Acekard2i updates? I just bought 3 of these cards and another DSi too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They were so fast with the previous 3DS fix. I guess they don't card so much about the DSi though or
maybe they are waiting for the big upcoming 3DS Summer fw update which adds Nintendo Video Service and will
address both the DSi and 3DS then.


----------



## kenpachi (Jul 13, 2011)

spoonmanx said:
			
		

> Still no Acekard2i updates? I just bought 3 of these cards and another DSi too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you friken kidding me? They are pulling that shit again!!!


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 13, 2011)

R4iTT have been fast with bootloader updates in the past. It's funny that they use Star Wars Lethal Alliance now for 1.43, DSTTi already had it. 

Of course nobody would recommend this card, but keep in mind that there's been some Copy & Paste (GBA Emu, and so forth) and an abandoned card (iPlayer) with DS2, too.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 13, 2011)

sevenisyellow said:
			
		

> I have an R4i 3DS (r4idsn.com) and I've tried updates both from their site and filetrip, and no matter how I do it, I always get the Chessmaster icon and it doesn't work on my DSi 1.4.3.
> Pretty much everyone who is getting it working seems to have the Spongebob icon, but I can't get it to be anything but Chessmaster.
> 
> According to the r4idsn site, it is a proper 3DS one, because it used to have Meet the Robinsons as the icon. The update says it works and everything, but it doesn't. Help!!


Did you try the patch at the bottom of this page?  http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html
The one named and dated "3DS V2.0.0-2 Patch for R4i gold 3DS. (Jun. 11th,2011)" I think this is the spongebob patch.

Edit: If your card came in 3DS labled box but had a non-3DS sticker it is probably still a 3DS card and will take the 3DS update.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 13, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> My R4i Gold (www.r4ids.cn) has "Alex Rider, Stormbreaker, THQ" as its icon. :|



That must be an old NON-3DS one. Mine came with "Meet the Robinsons"


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

UGH...are we going to have to go through the same godawfully long wait in order to get a fix for Acekard?...or is it possible they have run out of games?


----------



## dicamarques (Jul 15, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> UGH...are we going to have to go through the same godawfully long wait in order to get a fix for Acekard?...or is it possible they have run out of games?


i think that we have to wait ohh my


----------



## sevenisyellow (Jul 15, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> sevenisyellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This update is for the R4i Gold, not the R4idsn. 
Since I had my girlfriend's flash cart on hand, I tried this update anyway and (as expected), it bricked my card. I just used her card to unbrick it with the chessmaster update, but it still doesn't work on my 1.4.3 DSi. 

I also emailed the support address that the guy on the previous page recommended but I haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## nitrozz (Jul 15, 2011)

EZ-Flash V work to 

http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=...8e9910c2703c12b


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 15, 2011)

nitrozz said:
			
		

> EZ-Flash V work to
> 
> http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=...8e9910c2703c12b



No. That's for DSi *1.4.2*. That's why the thread is from Wed *Jun 29, 2011*.


----------



## nitrozz (Jul 15, 2011)

Oops , sorry my mistake


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry to sound noobish but I real don't feel like ploughing through 15 pages. I know there is not an update for AK2i yet, but has there been any news on the matter? AFAIK they haven't even said something like 'we're waiting until summer update' or w/e.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> sorry to sound noobish but I real don't feel like ploughing through 15 pages. I know there is not an update for AK2i yet, but has there been any news on the matter? AFAIK they haven't even said something like 'we're waiting until summer update' or w/e.
> This' the latest news on the matter from their website.
> QUOTEPlease do not update your DSi to 1.4.3
> 
> Please do not update your DSi to 1.4.3 until we release update file for Ak2i. Thank you.


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, there are news.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't you guys read the Acekard forum??

http://www.akds-forum.com/index.php?topic=...msg1515#msg1515


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 15, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> Yes, there are news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you! Sounds promising. (I think I understood the translation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 15, 2011)

Better wait and see. This sounds a bit too promising in my ears... 

Maybe they'll simply copy Datel's solution (Game & Watch Collection). We just have to wait and see what they're going to offer.


----------



## jamiem1987 (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone else got a R4 Gold 3DS card (r4ids.cn) that doesn't work on dsi 1.4.3?

Mine shows up as chessmaster, not spongebob as the other ones that work seem to,

Many thanks


----------



## Bowser-jr (Jul 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Bowser-jr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for answer my question.


----------



## spoonmanx (Jul 17, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Nathanaël said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M3RK (Jul 17, 2011)

spoonmanx said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe something along the lines of priiloader but for DS,lets hope it is


----------



## sevenisyellow (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, I don't know if anyone else found this yet but the people from r4idsn emailed me back and sent me a link to this update:
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=25689

It's weird that this isn't the one hosted on their official site, but I just tried it and it worked. My R4i 3DS is now working on my DSiXL 1.4.3, so this should work for any of you who bought cards labeled with 3DS from r4idsn.com.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 20, 2011)

The AK2i 1.4.3 update is out, kiddies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(pic from my DSi)

http://www.acekard.com/download.php


----------



## porksoda (Jul 20, 2011)

So if I already updated my DSi to 1.4.3, I can't apply the AKi update?


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 20, 2011)

porksoda said:
			
		

> So if I already updated my DSi to 1.4.3, I can't apply the AKi update?



No. As said 100'000 times on this forum.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Jul 20, 2011)

Acekard update now out: 

http://www.acekard.com/download.php


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Jul 20, 2011)

Old news...


----------



## spoonmanx (Jul 20, 2011)

porksoda said:
			
		

> So if I already updated my DSi to 1.4.3, I can't apply the AKi update?



Just borrow a friend's (or a store's) DS Lite to apply it. 
Or even a 3DS if you already applied the previous fix since that will still boot on the newest 3DS FW update (as of this writing).
Good luck!


----------



## DSDisco (Jul 21, 2011)

My AK2i's some kind of japanese Hello Kitty game.... whoopdy f***ing doo..... ( Am I the only one complaining about the logo, here!?)


----------



## porksoda (Jul 21, 2011)

spoonmanx said:
			
		

> porksoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured that out, thanks for the help.


----------



## dicamarques (Jul 22, 2011)

I dont own a sc ds2 but i think they released a update. 
http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dstwo/download.htm Check the EOS update section


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 23, 2011)

DS lites don't suffer at all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or do they?


----------



## dicamarques (Jul 25, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> DS lites don't suffer at all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nop because they aren't updatable.


----------



## gamepopper (Jul 27, 2011)

I just found out the new 3DS Update does the exact same thing, now I can't use my Acekard 2i


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 27, 2011)

ROFL a Hello Kitty game...the team must be getting desperate and running low on exploitable games to use


----------



## dicamarques (Jul 27, 2011)

gamepopper said:
			
		

> I just found out the new 3DS Update does the exact same thing, now I can't use my Acekard 2i


No it doesn't, if you your ak2i running on a dsi 1.4.3, it does work.


----------



## eggsample (Jul 29, 2011)

DSDisco said:
			
		

> My AK2i's some kind of japanese Hello Kitty game.... whoopdy f***ing doo..... ( Am I the only one complaining about the logo, here!?)








 yup, whoopdy f***ing doo but it's recognizable


----------



## dicamarques (Jul 29, 2011)

i never had the nemo one and the sponge bob??? on my acekard.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jul 29, 2011)

eggsample said:
			
		

> DSDisco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:')
Running out of exploitable games I see.


----------



## DSDisco (Jul 30, 2011)

eggsample said:
			
		

> DSDisco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is, but I'd rather have a logo of a game that doesn't suck as my card's logo, don't you agree?


----------



## DSDisco (Jul 30, 2011)

Marlonguppy said:
			
		

> eggsample said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I predict the next logo will be logo will one of the two: A Tomb Raider game or some japanese game I've never heard of.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 30, 2011)

eggsample said:
			
		

> DSDisco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot one, although this is for a different card I think.




My R4 clones use it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

DStwo has a custom one is a DS Phat or Lite


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe the next one will be the Game & Watch Datel has been clinging on to so religiously and Ninty seems to be doing nothing about.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 3, 2011)

Never say never, the ez5i is now compatible with the dsi firmware 1.4.3.
TAK faked game is now replaced by Guilty Gear Dust Strikers .

http://gbatemp.net/t303635-ez5i-firmware-update-v106


----------



## eggsample (Aug 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> eggsample said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the ICO. I'll update gfx table later for other flashcards.
The upper line are AK2i icons and lower line are r4i-sdhc icons without Hello Kitty which is AK2i's latest exploit.


----------



## WLCD (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I can't help to notice that M3i Zero is not listed in either Working or non-Working device, so here is the status for it :

1.4.3E Firmware 
M3i Zero => Not Working


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread needs *Exclusivity!* in the title.


----------

